# Purchasing wine online



## dcbrown73 (Jan 13, 2017)

So, I've been purchasing wine online from time to time to get wines I just can't find locally.

I purchase from a shop in New Jersey from time to time and I went back to purchase some wine recently and the website said it cannot ship to Connecticut. I've purchased wine from here several times, but not since maybe last Oct.

They told me that around November, Fedex will no longer allow them to ship wine to Connecticut.

What the hell!!!! Anyone know of this or have been affected by this? I'm guessing it's a nationwide thing maybe. I'm not aware of any laws changing in November that would have caused this in the state of Connecticut.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 13, 2017)

I thought I'd read about something changing in CT a few months ago.


----------



## JohnT (Jan 13, 2017)

dcbrown73 said:


> They told me that around November, Fedex will no longer allow them to ship wine to Connecticut.
> 
> What the hell!!!!


 
Serves you right for living in Connecticut!!


----------



## dcbrown73 (Jan 13, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> I thought I'd read about something changing in CT a few months ago.



Where? I can't find anything about anything happening in 2016 concerning shipping to Connecticut. 

I want to know who I have to get belligerent with. Fedex or Connecticut.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 13, 2017)

You need to get your priorities in life straight. Living in a "wine friendly" shipping State should always take priority over your paycheck!


----------



## bkisel (Jan 13, 2017)

Left CT a year and a half ago for a number of reasons and do still miss it some. Retirement income is not txed here in PA and that has been a big plus.

Suggest you PM member "geek" (aka Varis). Varis lives in Naugatuck does a a fair amount online ordering. Matter of fact I'll PM Varis with the link to this thread.


----------



## geek (Jan 13, 2017)

Since I never order wine online, not sure what changed and when.
Is it just that vendor? Have you tried another vendor that may use different carrier?


----------



## dcbrown73 (Jan 13, 2017)

geek said:


> Since I never order wine online, not sure what changed and when.
> Is it just that vendor? Have you tried another vendor that may use different carrier?



No, it's a policy change by Fedex. I'm not sure yet if it's related to a law change in November. 

I've emailed Fedex about it, but haven't yet heard back. 

I found this link on their website that specifies which stats can ship wine by retailers. (it's a PDF) It does not on the other hand specify why it changed.

These are specific to retailers sending wine. Wineries can send wine so my Columbia Crest shipments will continue unhampered.


----------



## dcbrown73 (Jan 13, 2017)

Searching a list of laws that went into affect for the state of Connecticut. The only one I see is concerning powered alcohol. Nothing else. (I never even thought of powered alcohol, but it's illegal to possess!)


----------



## orto (Jan 13, 2017)

is it winelibrary? try garyswine.


----------



## dcbrown73 (Jan 13, 2017)

orto said:


> is it winelibrary? try garyswine.



Yep, does Gary's Wine use UPS or something? Not sure if UPS does it. I have had wine delivered via UPS before, but not from Wine Library.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 13, 2017)

dcbrown73 said:


> Searching a list of laws that went into affect for the state of Connecticut. The only one I see is concerning powered alcohol. Nothing else. (I never even thought of powered alcohol, but it's illegal to possess!)



What is powered alcohol? Or did you mean powdered alcohol?


----------



## orto (Jan 14, 2017)

dcbrown73 said:


> Yep, does Gary's Wine use UPS or something? Not sure if UPS does it. I have had wine delivered via UPS before, but not from Wine Library.



I don't know how they ship, They are fairly close to me so I just go there, I have shipped from WL a couple times when it was free and saved me the ride, but never shipped from gary's.


----------



## dcbrown73 (Jan 14, 2017)

sour_grapes said:


> What is powered alcohol? Or did you mean powdered alcohol?



Yep, typo. Powdered alcohol.


----------

